# Fergies due July 14th, I think ha



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Well here's Fergie saanen lamancha cross. She's a first freshener. She just started an udder this week and the past couple days her ligs are changing. I know she doesn't look 9 days away, so I question whether I missed a breeding. It's unlikely but I reckon it's possible to miss one. She's not very big so I don't expect more than a single excuse the hair chop job my clippers are broken and she has the LONGEST hair lol.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Was she left in with a buck?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

It is still possible she is one that udders up at the last second


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

She's always been with him but I kept extremely good record of heat cycles and breedings. I'm hoping she udders up soon. She's never had a precicious ? Udder like my saanen had as a kid. So I'm certain she's pregnant.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They can fool you. Good luck!


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

One more week she's driving me nuts haha


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Well I must have missed a breeding, udder has grown a bit but still looks 3-6wks away??


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That udder does look like she has a ways to go.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

The last breeding I saw was feb 14, I'm assume she had another cycle or two maybe that I didn't see...:/ crazy but I always put my dates down and watch them for heat cycles, blah she tricked me!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

As long as the male is in with her, no guarantees on witnessing the breeding that took. When was the last day the male was in with her?


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

She always been with him.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

How is Fergie now? Has your buck been around newborn kids before? Some bucks can be very aggressive to new kids so Fergie may need to be separated from him when she is ready to kid! Her udder was so cute in the last photo you posted but yes, totally not ready!

She may need more minerals in her diet based on her coat.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Her udder has gotten a tad bigger I'll have to get another pic. The expecting girls are already separated into a separate pen. They have free choice loose minerals. Her coat looks crazy cause she has really long hair and I chopped it haha yes I give her another month or so. I can't believe my dates have been so off this year!!


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Lots more waiting...


----------

